# '99 740il Stalling... Vanos



## hiwystar (Mar 19, 2009)

Guys, did a lot of research here and elsewhere, seems that people with similar issues gave up or never posted their resolutions. Hoping to revive this one.

For a while I was getting code 33 intermittently, "Vanos Inlet Camshaft Control Bank 1".

Recently, a high-pitch noise appeared, seemingly somewhere around the passenger side exhaust towards the rear. A few days later a hissing sound added to it.

Last week, the gas pedal would be intermittently non-responsive at low rpms at higher speeds, requiring shifting down. (similar to symptoms of MAF sensor failing).

Then the car stalled. The starter is turning over, RPMs fluctuate up to 1000, but can't get steady, there's a knocking sound, and the car dies if you put it in gear.

I read additonal codes right after that incident, including 02 sensors, three cylinders misfiring, camsaftt position sensors, fuel trim level reached, etc.

I attempted to replace camshaft position sensors and the MAF but no luck. 

Reset the codes, and now only codes 33 and 115 (Hot Film - Mass Air Sensor) show.

I am leaning towards replacing a camshaft inlet sensor on that bank, but still can't figure out if it exists . I feel this is related to the vanos, since that's the code I had popping before it all started, and it still shows now. Had a tech come out to my house, he tried to start it a few times and felt it was electronics, and suggested to start replacing sensors one by one...

All the help I can get is appreciated! (Don't want to beg, but I'm getting close)


----------



## hiwystar (Mar 19, 2009)

*Inlet camshaft sensor*

Can anyone tell me if there is an Inlet Camshaft Sensor, and whether the code is pointing to the just the sensor failing, or a system failure...Also, is it located beneath the valve cover or somewhere outside more easily accessible.

Thanks!


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

If you are talking about the Cam Position Sensor (on each bank).....they are external and easily replaceable with the correct tools. In some cases, they can be removed and cleaned but if that does not correct the problem, replace them (around $65-75 each, iirc). Check www.e38.org for instructions on how to remove/replace.

jake


----------



## hiwystar (Mar 19, 2009)

*Camshaft position sensors*

I have cleaned out and tried both Camshaft Position Sensors on my friends' vehicle. They work. Plus, I believe the computer would provide different codes for these sensors than what I am getting.

Thanks for the reply!... Hopefully someone else with this problem comes across my post...


----------



## hiwystar (Mar 19, 2009)

*any tech out there?*

Anyone could help me with the vanos schematics?


----------



## hiwystar (Mar 19, 2009)

*Fuel Pump*

Could my fuel pump just have died? Before the car died completely a few times going uphill it felt like the car was starved for fuel a bit..


----------



## buddy407 (Aug 3, 2009)

Have you changed the fuel filter lately hissing could be coming from faulty regulater on fuel filter, and yes low fuel pressure from a failing fuel pump will cause fuel various codes in the fuel deliverey system, do you have a good shop manual, if you do get your hands on a fuel pressure guage and check your delivery pressure.


----------

